# Labor Day Weekend BBQ Herf



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, i am gonna make it easier for everyone here..

Which date works best for everyone?

Saturday Sept 1
Sunday Sept2
Neither 
Either..

i will close the poll down on august 14th so VOTE!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Hey Justin,
I just have to check with the little woman to see when she is working or if she is working at all that weekend.

This should be a good time.

B


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Hey Justin,
> I just have to check with the little woman to see when she is working or if she is working at all that weekend.
> 
> This should be a good time.
> ...


just know, you can bring her, if you want to... ALL are welcome..including Trooper!!!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Right now Linda and I are plannng on being there... have to think what I can bring. Maybe my secret recipe *Gypsy Pasta Salad* (actually it is not a secret anymore as it posted on internet somewhere).


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

It's not the date that is the problem for me, it's the location! Why not move it to a nice, convenient, central location like Texas? D/FW, specifically.:cb


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Uniputt said:


> It's not the date that is the problem for me, it's the location! Why not move it to a nice, convenient, central location like Texas? D/FW, specifically.:cb


lol, im kind of partial to my wyndmoor location. right outside of philly.. BUT, i promise you that the next time i am in D/FW i will throw a herf!!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

justinphilly said:


> lol, im kind of partial to my wyndmoor location. right outside of philly.. BUT, i promise you that the next time i am in D/FW i will throw a herf!!


Sunday December 16th would be a good day to have a herf in the D/FW area. We can start at about 7:30PM, right after the Eagles finish of the Cowboys chances for a playoff spot.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

This looks good, but I have no idea right now. This is a crazy time for me right now. :mn


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

_bump_


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm good for Sunday or Monday as I'll be in the area for the weekend.


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

I just switched Saturday for Thursday with someone so I'm free for the weekend! :tu

Either day now works for me, Justin. BTW, have you had the Edmundos from late 05 -early 06? With luck, they will be recovered by then. 

Steve


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Alright, who is game for sunday?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

justinphilly said:


> Alright, who is game for sunday?


aye aye captain.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

start a list...

-justinphilly
-wilblake


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

start a list...

-justinphilly
-wilblake
-germantown rob

I don't care which day but saturday may work since people are coming in for Mahogony's.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Yes, I cannot do Saturday and Sunday... the G/F wants to visit her Sister one day...


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Yes, I cannot do Saturday and Sunday... the G/F wants to visit her Sister one day...


visit your sister on saturday... visit the gorillas on sunday


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> visit your sister on saturday... visit the gorillas on sunday


Not my Sister, but Linda's... me I would rather hang with the gorilla's both days...


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

-justinphilly
-wilblake
-germantown rob
-Isombitch

:tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

So Sunday is good? Any idea on time?

Justin, I'll bring some Gurkhas for ya as thank you gifts, hahahahaha.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

-justinphilly
-wilblake
-germantown rob
-Isombitch
-cabinetsticker


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

wilblake said:


> So Sunday is good? Any idea on time?
> 
> Justin, I'll bring some Gurkhas for ya as thank you gifts, hahahahaha.


noonish


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

-justinphilly
-wilblake
-germantown rob
-Isombitch
-cabinetsticker
-Driftygypsy & G/F


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

-justinphilly
-wilblake
-germantown rob
-Isombitch
-cabinetsticker
-Driftygypsy & G/F
-dafern
-redbaron (later)


possible ---> hopeful participants

-trishield
-bonggoy


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

justinphilly said:


> -justinphilly
> -wilblake
> -germantown rob
> -Isombitch
> ...


possible ---> hopeful participants

-trishield
-bonggoy


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Count me in,if I back out it will be at the last minute and prolly be because of my Dad.He's under hospice care...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Oh,this is Sunday right?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

yes, sunday..

i hope that doesnt make you not able to attend...

<crossing my fingers>


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> yes, sunday..
> 
> i hope that doesnt make you not able to attend...
> 
> <crossing my fingers>


Sunday is good


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Sunday is good


hooray!

(prayers for your father)

pm sent to you with my cell phone number, call me sometime before sunday for directions.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Sunday is good


Wait, Dave's coming? I'm out!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> Wait, Dave's coming? I'm out!


Whew,dodged that bullet...:r


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Whew,dodged that bullet...:r


:r:chk:r:chk


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

-justinphilly
-wilblake
-germantown rob
-Isombitch
-cabinetsticker
-Driftygypsy & G/F
-dafern
-redbaron (later)
-68TriShield


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> -justinphilly
> -wilblake
> -germantown rob
> -Isombitch
> ...


You forgot ozzie... I meant -GrtndpwrflOZ

OH... and gentlemen, please remember that while Linda does smoke cigars on occasion do not give her anything good... after what Raisin did she has me scouring the internet for Quai d'Orsay's I keep telling her every body is out of stock.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> after what Raisin did she has me scouring the internet for Quai d'Orsay's I keep telling her every body is out of stock.


well you're 1/2 right... most people are out of stock, thanks to raisin!!!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

-justinphilly
-wilblake
-germantown rob
-Isombitch
-cabinetsticker
-Driftygypsy & G/F
-dafern
-redbaron (later)
-68TriShield
-greatandpowerfuloz
-greatandpowerfulozzette!


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> -justinphilly
> -wilblake
> -germantown rob
> -Isombitch
> ...


Sorry to hear about your Dad, Dave. We talked on the phone when I was looking for Stanford's Cameroons after my Grandson, Cameron, was born. You were gonna hook me up with some but someone hit me the next day. I hope you can make it. Sounds like you and Eric have met. 

It'll be great to relax and smoke some good cigars with great people!

Can't wait! :ss

Steve


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Yes I remember Steve,if you can believe that :ss


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> well you're 1/2 right... most people are out of stock, thanks to raisin!!!


Just the old one's, Justin!  There are "freshies" available if you look hard...
As to the barbecue, I need to play this one by ear. I want to see how bad the traffic is on Saturday, before I decide on Sunday. :al


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

raisin said:


> Just the old one's, Justin!  There are "freshies" available if you look hard...
> As to the barbecue, I need to play this one by ear. I want to see how bad the traffic is on Saturday, before I decide on Sunday. :al


I am thinking traffic won't be as bad Sunday as it will be on Saturday... :z


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> I am thinking traffic won't be as bad Sunday as it will be on Saturday... :z


I'm a firm believer in "Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me!"

If traffic is bad on Saturday, I'll be HOME on Sunday... :mn


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

raisin said:


> I'm a firm believer in "Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me!"
> 
> If traffic is bad on Saturday, I'll be HOME on Sunday... :mn


Leave NJ early; Leave PA late. Problem solved.


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

hmmm i;m about 8 hrs away...wish i was closer


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Sunday is good


room for any hitchhikers?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

n3uka said:


> room for any hitchhikers?


Yes!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

n3uka said:


> room for any hitchhikers?


Come on up bro!! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> Come on up bro!! :tu


No snide comment for me? Huh huh?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> No snide comment for me? Huh huh?


LOL. Ok, you can come up too.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

How far is this from VA Beach?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> How far is this from VA Beach?


7 or 8 hours I'd venture to say...

edit..mapquest says 5 hours..


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

rusty pittis said:


> hmmm i;m about 8 hrs away...wish i was closer


Dude, I'm making the trek from Boston (5.5 hours or so), what's another 2.5? lol

:ss


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

raisin said:


> Just the old one's, Justin!  There are "freshies" available if you look hard...
> As to the barbecue, I need to play this one by ear. I want to see how bad the traffic is on Saturday, before I decide on Sunday. :al


I always take 202 from 287 and never had traffic issues. NJ turnpike sucks, I will even leave NYC and head west to 287 and get home faster than taking the turnpike, :fu bottle neck. :r


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Well it's Friday and it is a very good weekend.
Linda's Birthday is today !!!!
Saturday is Mahogany
Sunday is Justin's BBQ/Herf

Boy am I am looking forward to this weekend !!!!

Thanks Justin for the invite.
I found the directions G-Rob gave me last time so I am set.

Do you need me to bring something?
Let me know.

B :ss


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> How far is this from VA Beach?


It ain't that far Doc... grab Freddie and Dawnie and come on up... or leave Freddie there..


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> It ain't that far Doc... grab Freddie and Dawnie and come on up... or leave Freddie there..


5 hour drive. You will want Freddie there. He grills a mean steak. The extra 10 lbs I carry now is a testament to that.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

*Attention Beer Drinkers*

Justin is not a beer drinker and will only have miller lite and mike's hard lemoade so BYOB if you like the good stuff :al. His lack of taste for beer is more than made up by the other generous offers he makes ie food and cigars! :ss I will bring some red stripe.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

Damn I wish I could make it...:c


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Just confirmed that I definitely won't be able to make it this weekend 

Hope you all can get by without me... I know it will be hard :w


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Just confirmed that I definitely won't be able to make it this weekend
> 
> Hope you all can get by without me... I know it will be hard :w


I am broken up :hn, well I think we will survive but you will be missed, you coming on sat?


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Unfortunately.... I don't think so


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Unfortunately.... I don't think so


your just a load of fun this holiday :r.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> *Attention Beer Drinkers*
> 
> Justin is not a beer drinker and will only have miller lite and mike's hard lemoade so BYOB if you like the good stuff :al. His lack of taste for beer is more than made up by the other generous offers he makes ie food and cigars! :ss I will bring some red stripe.


:al:tpd:


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

What good are you Tom!? :r 

Too bad I wont get to smoke with you on Sat. See you up there Rob! :ss


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Cubatobaco said:


> What good are you Tom!? :r
> 
> Too bad I wont get to smoke with you on Sat. See you up there Rob! :ss


Nice!:ss:tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Let us review



pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Just confirmed that I definitely won't be able to make it this *weekend*
> 
> Hope you all can get by without me... I know it will be hard :w





germantown rob said:


> I am broken up :hn, well I think we will survive but you will be missed, *you coming on sat*?


Sorry, I had to.

B:ss
It will be great seeing you again Rob


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Let us review
> 
> Sorry, I had to.
> 
> ...


Yeah I see, no one said I payed very much attention!:r


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> *Attention Beer Drinkers*
> 
> Justin is not a beer drinker and will only have miller lite and mike's hard lemoade so BYOB if you like the good stuff :al. His lack of taste for beer is more than made up by the other generous offers he makes ie food and cigars! :ss I will bring some red stripe.


What of other libations... should I pick up a bottle or two of Rumm...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> What of other libations... should I pick up a bottle or two of Rumm...


Not for me Brother


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hey Justin, can you PM me directions? I thought I had your address from earlier, but it looks like I lost it last week when my hard drive went kaput.

Also, do you need me to bring anything?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

wilblake said:


> Hey Justin, can you PM me directions? I thought I had your address from earlier, but it looks like I lost it last week when my hard drive went kaput.
> 
> Also, do you need me to bring anything?


pm sent..

the only think im telling people is this..

if you have anything special you want to drink..ie port, rum, beer etc bring it..

i am not a beer drinker, so i only really have the basic stuff.. miller lite, probably some mike's lemonade... so if there is anything particular you drink, or would like to share with the crew, bring it..

other then that, nothing!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

justinphilly said:


> pm sent..
> 
> the only think im telling people is this..
> 
> ...


 But I went out and got you some Gurkha's for the occasion


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

I wonder if you got the Gurkha's from Bruce...:r


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Ray, are you coming?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

raisin said:


> Ray, are you coming?


I don't think he is, although he should ditch whatever he has to do and come up.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

-justinphilly
-wilblake
-germantown rob
-Isombitch
-Driftygypsy
-DG'sgirl
-dafern
-68TriShield
-greatandpowerfuloz
-greatandpowerfulozzette!
-n3uka
__________________
Justin craps Gurkhas


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> -justinphilly
> -wilblake
> -germantown rob
> -Isombitch
> ...


still possibilities....

-navydoc
-bonggoy
-mrs.germantownrob (and yes, she is a saint!)
-russell thompkins and wife (yes, he's the lead singer for the Stylistics!)


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> still possibilities....
> 
> -navydoc
> -bonggoy
> ...


And Me!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

raisin said:


> And Me!


do it!!!!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> still possibilities....
> 
> -navydoc
> -bonggoy
> ...


-mrs.germantownrob or Moo Cow as I lovingly refer to her!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> -mrs.germantownrob or Moo Cow as I lovingly refer to her!


Mrs. Moo Cow?, that must make you "Dead Meat"!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

raisin said:


> Mrs. Moo Cow?, that must make you "Dead Meat"!


i couldnt believe he said it either!!!

you coming, mike?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I should be there between one and two.


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

I'm sorry to say my body has other ideas than herfing on a beautiful day with great people. I awoke in agony after not resting as usual yesterday. 

Arthritis can suck bigtime! I hope everyone has the best of days as I'm sure you all will! Me, well, not so much.

If I had tomorrow off I'd say the hell with it but I have to be ready for Monday. 

$#&^#&*#%*&#^%ucking &*%#^%it 

Steve


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

12:06pm and I am having coffee. 
Linda & I will be there in a few hours.
I think we'll bring our scooters (It's a nice day)
I am looking forward to seeing everyone again.

B


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> 12:06pm and I am having coffee.
> Linda & I will be there in a few hours.
> I think we'll bring our scooters (It's a nice day)
> I am looking forward to seeing everyone again.
> ...


Thanks for a fantastic time! Justin throws a helluva herf. :tu It was a pleasure smoking with old friends and meeting new ones. :ss


----------



## Tbain (Aug 29, 2007)

I hope you guys and gals had a great time!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> Thanks for a fantastic time! Justin throws a helluva herf. :tu It was a pleasure smoking with old friends and meeting new ones. :ss


True dat! Justin thanks so much!The Pa/De/NJ crew is awesome:ss It was great to be able to meet some of you at last and wouldn't you know navydoc and Rockstar graced us with their presence too.More blabber and some pics later on today...
BTW to food was off the hook :dr


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> Thanks for a fantastic time! Justin throws a helluva herf. :tu It was a pleasure smoking with old friends and meeting new ones. :ss


Gotta agree it was a great time... Linda had a good time too... you guys really spoil her with the good smokes... i will have pictures later.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow, what an absolutely wonderful time. Justin and the Mrs. was an exceptional host, the food and drink were divine, the company top notch and the poo being flung was mindblowing.

I had a great time and didn't want to leave last night.

Now on to some pics:

The food:

Justin taking orders

Group corn husking









Mike - Raisin taking care of the grill









Who wanted theirs well done?









My camera was confiscated for 30 minutes after this shot of Dave - trishield









Note: no steaks were burned for the making of these shots.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

n3uka said:


> My camera was confiscated for 30 minutes after this shot of Dave - trishield


Hmmmm - how long before this face is photoshopped somewhere?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Some of the company

DriftyGypsy









Linda with one of her excellent smokes









germantown rob showing off the good stuff









Hope I get this right. ltor DriftyGypsy, Linda, Linda, Dave, Eric - cabinetsticker, GrtndpwrflOZ









wilblake on left in black talking to mike, navydoc and rockstar on right


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

damn Dave..........looks like you've been hanging out with me to long.........nice non-smile..................................:r


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

On to the poo:

Getting a look in the zero. I heard angels sing when it was opened









The main event, a 3 cigar taste test


























The Trishield method of comparing









The Rock Star method









Can't remember what cigar this was but had to be great









Mike and Paul comparing notes


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Did someone say photoshop?Freddy and GTown Rob.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

LOL! That was hilarious (and a little disturbing) :r


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Hmmmm - how long before this face is photoshopped somewhere?


About that long . . . :ss










Ron


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

RGD said:


> About that long . . . :ss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:r:r:r:r OH MY GOD :r:r:r:r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Hmmmm - how long before this face is photoshopped somewhere?


About 90 minutes. :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Excellent pictures.

Wow, what a time. Looks like it was a great time.

Good friends and cigars !! :tu


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> :r:r:r:r OH MY GOD :r:r:r:r


:tpd: :r:r:r


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

RGD said:


> About that long . . . :ss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats awsome !!! :r


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

:tu Great pictures..looks like ya'll had a great time!!! The one of the smoking grill reminds me of the Eddie Murphy bit," That's not a fire, gimme some gasoline and more wood....WOOSH!!! Now that's a fire....roll your brother around and put him out.":ss


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

WOW!!

what a great time! Thanks to everyone for bearing the holiday traffice to herf at my place!! it was certainly a time to remember! Great food, great company, great weather.. 

Big thanks to all..

G-townrob said about 6 hours into the event, "Justin, you threw another good one." I replied, "Its not me, look around, its everyone. the event wouldnt be what it is if it weren't for all these people!"

Everyone that came and made the herf possible, despite traffic, difficulties, and distance travelled, thanks! There is no way this would have possible without you all!

but we certainly did miss.... --->:chk (you know who you are)


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Did someone say photoshop?Freddy and GTown Rob.


:r I didn't know Rob was a Cosmotologist. I guess when you "Party Like A Rockstar" you have stylist everywhere. One question, does Rob do hair before, after or while consuming alcohol??

That's an awesome picture. I can't wait to see the photoshops of that one.

CBF:w


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

ComicBookFreak said:


> :r I didn't know Rob was a Cosmotologist. I guess when you "Party Like A Rockstar" you have stylist everywhere. One question, does Rob do hair before, after or while consuming alcohol??
> 
> CBF:w


yes...

:al


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> :r:r:r:r OH MY GOD :r:r:r:r





n3uka said:


> :tpd: :r:r:r


:r HOLY SHIITE!!!! Nice photoshops Ron and Darrell!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

You won't like him when he's angry....


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

:r:r I almost just choked on a cookie! :r:r


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

OMG, these are hilarious. :tu


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks Justin for a wonderful weekend and for putting us up. Great to see and meet friends and smoke cigars.....now after 780 miles my car is finally broken in


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> now after 780 miles my car is finally broken in


and a beautiful car it is!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks like I missed another fabulous herf. I really need to check my priorities and adjust my schedule to make one of these.

Very nice job Justin.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> and a beautiful car it is!


car? what car? I was too busy admiring the license plates :ss


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks like I missed a sweet herf at Casa del Roma.I was busy in CT drinking Bushmills and playing Bocce ball. :al


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Damn Justin, You put on a good one bro..Thanks for everything and hooking us up on a good place for a philly sub..Cant go to Philly without getting a Cheese Steak Samich first..Dinner was off the chain too..And Rob is still a crazy bitch.Ronnie, hopefully, rob didnt loose the Momo I gave him to give you..j/k Rob...LoL.Had much fun with your guys..:tu Thanks for everything...


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

ComicBookFreak said:


> :r I didn't know Rob was a Cosmotologist. I guess when you "Party Like A Rockstar" you have stylist everywhere. One question, does Rob do hair before, after or while consuming alcohol??
> 
> That's an awesome picture. I can't wait to see the photoshops of that one.
> 
> CBF:w


"Cosmo" tologist was more on point than you could possibly imagine!

" I can fall backwards, it's just like falling forward, except backwards "


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

raisin said:


> "
> " I can fall backwards, it's just like falling forward, except backwards "


classic!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

I wish I didn't have to leave so early, it was a fantastic time. :tu


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> classic!


that was funny as shit..he said some funny stuff that i wish i could remember but........


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

i think what was funnier was paul's expressions on his face, as he tried to understand all that Rob was saying..


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> i think what was funnier was paul's expressions on his face, as he tried to understand all that Rob was saying..


why was Paul trying to do THAT?!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

AWESOME TIME
Thank you SO MUCH Justin. Everything was GREAT
Linda & I had a wonderful time.
Now if I just had a list of everything I was smoking at the table. It was non stop PPP. 
I have pictures that I have to get around to d/l'ing and posting up.

It was great meeting everyone (N3uka, TriShield, Gpuglese, Rockstar and NavyDoc) and GREAT as always seeing the Usual suspects.....always a good time at Justins

More to come 

Brian:ss


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Well what a time! Justin is correct the people do make his herfs absolutely amazing, but that doesn't change the facts that Justin and his little lady throw a great party. I got to smoke some great cigars and the ppp was just out of hand plus the wine, port and gin were very memorable. However this story from last years shack herf of mr Gar and myself chugging Port has got to stop! We did not chug, nor have I ever chugged Port or Wine, yes an occasional beer. I have no need to chug, I consume over long periods of time. Now that that is settled, STOP MOVING GLASSES OF WINE AND PORT OUT OF MY REACH! :r It took at least an hour for me to prove that chugging was not going to happen and that I do have a great appreciation of fine liquids.

Good times, Justin's Herfs are worth the drive, even better when it is only 8 min away from me.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> Ronnie, hopefully, rob didnt loose the Momo I gave him to give you..j/k Rob...LoL.Had much fun with your guys..:tu Thanks for everything...


It is safe and sound in my humi :tu.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

NO NO NO
This isn't getting lost in the mix that easily

BUMP


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

BTW- Yes, when we got home Linda reminded me that I needed to leave the Quai that Mike gave her at her house and not take it home. You guys have got to quit spoiling her, I cannot afford it, I am going to have make her buy her own cigars and share with me.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Linda with one of her excellent smokes


Linda throughly enjoyed this Obus gifted to her by Justin...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Justin, thanks for the cigars and for hosting. I had an awesome time, and found out that PPP's kick ass, especially with the stuff that was getting lit up left and right.

Anytime any of you are in Boston, let me know. Also, navydoc, did you get my PM regarding the box code of the Regalos?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Rock Star said:


> that was funny as shit..he said some funny stuff that i wish i could remember but........


"DUDE! This is NOT a shiraz! I'm telling you man, the nose... the nose the nose DUDE this is so not a shiraz, the nose im telling you NOT a shiraz!"


----------

